
Copyright is not a divine right: India Delhi High Court - walterbell
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/delhi/Copyright-is-not-a-divine-right-Delhi-HC/articleshow/54372014.cms
======
Isamu
No need for theatrical language. There are various exceptions to copyright
that have been granted. It is a pragmatic monopoly right, not to confused with
a fundamental human right.

One exception that is interesting to me is for the blind and visually impaired
(in the US.) You can get digital copies of books for free.

------
pitaj
The current IP situation is crazy. Copyright shouldn't exist for 100 years.

~~~
meh2frdf
Why not? How long should it last?

